# AVG Scan Results Confusion



## EastSport (Aug 8, 2007)

I wasn't sure if I should post it here, but I think this is general security. 

I just had some viruses removed from my computer about a week ago with you all =) and they were successfully removed. 

I am confused, however, because AVG 8.0 (I just installed it yesterday and I'm already loving it) just provided me with over 150 warnings but no threats were detected. 

I'm not really sure what that means... does it mean that the viruses or remnants of such things are still on my computer? I really don't see how AVG 8.0 would be able to see that there _were_ viruses on my computer if I didn't acquire it until after the viruses were removed.

(I apologize if this is in the wrong place to post, but it really seems like a general security issue.)

Scan "Scheduled scan" was finished.
Infections found:;"0"
Infected objects removed or healed;"0"
Not removed or healed.;"0"
Spyware found:;"0"
Spyware removed:;"0"
Not removed:;"0"
*Warnings count:;"191"*
Information count:;"0"
Scan started:;"Friday, May 02, 2008, 11:17:28 AM"
Total object scanned:;"467419"
Time needed:;"1 hour(s) 33 minute(s) 40 second(s) "
Errors encountered:;"0"

Warnings
File;"Infection";"Result"
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{C7310572-AC80-11D1-8DF3-00C04FB6EF4F}\InprocServer32\\;"Found Adware.RogueSuspect";"Moved to Virus Vault"
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000001-C003-4A2F-9142-7CB1D78DE6C1};"Found Adware.InternetOptimizer";"Moved to Virus Vault"
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000049-8F91-4D9C-9573-F016E7626484};"Found Adware.Isearch";"Moved to Virus Vault"
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00110011-4B0B-44D5-9718-90C88817369B};"Found Adware.Generic";"Moved to Virus Vault"
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{002AF282-E42D-4B51-9F70-F1570C02FAAD};"Found Adware.Generic";"Moved to Virus Vault"
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00C9C6A4-1889-46BC-B73A-F4DDCC042735};"Found Adware.Vundo";"Moved to Virus Vault"
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00DBDAC8-4691-4797-8E6A-7C6AB89BC441};"Found Downloader.ConHook.l";"Moved to Virus Vault"
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{01E69986-A054-4C52-ABE8-EF63DF1C5211};"Found Adware.CramToolbar";"Moved to Virus Vault"
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{01EB5130-FC0C-4d75-B9CE-4801B1B854F5};"Found Adware.Begin2Search";"Moved to Virus Vault"


I'm not looking for malware removal assistance. I'm just trying to figure out what all this means. 

That's just a portion of the entire file which I saved on my desktop.


----------



## EastSport (Aug 8, 2007)

Hmm... I keep getting the "this action cannot be done" sound (the drum tap I guess?) and I haven't tried to perform an operation. 

It seems to have started yesterday. any idea what this could be?

also, if I'm not infected, why is this happening? heh


----------



## guiblum (May 26, 2006)

Do you have spywareblaster and/or spybot search and destroy installed.

If so, there is a bug in avg which is flagging as "warnings" the files/objects that these two progs have immunised.

AVG recommend that the two programs be uninstalled, users want AVG to fix the bug.

In the interim, the way to go is to switch off the protection in spywareblaster and unimmunise in Spybpt before you scan with avg.
AVG will then not give you these warnings, and the above protections can be switched on again after the scan.

Not ideal, and it must be fixed by AVG, but short of uninstalling the two progs., it is the way to go.


----------



## EastSport (Aug 8, 2007)

so although those files have been "fixed" on my computer, they're still there?

I would rather have the files removed instead of just "fixed". I guess I'm a little paranoid... but paranoia on the internet = a safer internet experience. 

Also, as long as I'm not necessarily infected, then I won't worry about switching spywareblaster on/off. I can deal with the warnings from AVG as long as they're not legitimate. 

I do, however, want to remove all of the "immunized" files from my computer (if it's possible).


----------

